# Part Of The Right Side Of The Screen Won't Respond



## Leeeshock (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok so I was sitting in the airport and suddenly a small strip of the right side of my screen wouldn't respond to any touch. I tried restarting and calibrating but it won't work? Any ideas on fixing it? Thanks.. and I don't want to go to Verizon if I don't have to, but if I do go do I have to unroot since its a hardware problem?
Running gigeritis 3d 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine will do that on sense too sometimes I just turn the screen off then on and if it doesn't fix it I restart, is yours permanent?


----------



## Leeeshock (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah seems permanent hasnt been responding for about 6-7 hours..ill see how it is in the morning


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Idk, battery pull? Not much else really besides a reflash of whatever rom and kernel your running, after that there is unrooting and going to Verizon....


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Bad digitizer maybe. If wipe and flash doesn't work as stated above, unroot and send her back unless you consider yourself able to replace it yourself...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running that ice cream sandwich themed out Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta!


----------

